#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Need a book of Phosphoric Acid

## jaibogo

Hi friends:
I nedd this book:
Becker, P. (1989). Phosphates and Phosphoric Acid. Raw Materials, Technology and Economics of the Wet Process ,Second Edition.
Can you help me?
Thanks in advance



JaibogoSee More: Need a book of Phosphoric Acid

----------


## mirro

interesting title!

----------

